# Raisin Bran GAS????



## Guest (Sep 12, 2000)

This is a good source of fiber but does it cause a lot of GAS???I've had IBS for about 5 years and have recently been experiencing a lot of gas late in the evening.I usually eat Raisin Bran for breakfast.Could it be that i have a allergy against it now even though i have eat it for a long time?


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Stano, and welcome to the Board. We just had a good discussion on raisin bran this past week, and I thought you might be interested in taking a look at it. It's at: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum1/HTML/012680.html I don't generally have problems with bran unless I eat tons of it at one time. Check how much fiber is in the cereal you are eating. If it's high per serving, and you're eating more than you usually do, it could be causing you problems.Anyway, take a look at the other thread and you'll see what others have said. I'm sure they'll be answering you here also.JeanG


----------



## silver (Dec 21, 1999)

Dont be so quick at pointing the finger on raisin bran, it might be only the raisins as they are coated with sugar. That in itself can cause alot of gas, as all dry fruit cause gas because of the high sugar content. Try eating plain bran flakes and add your own fresh fruit to it, or even fiber 1 sprinkle on cheerios, things like that. Maybe thats all you need to do. Just a thought, hope this helps


----------



## e-Fiona (Sep 5, 2000)

I eat regular bran flakes (sprinkled with real bran) and never get gas from them. It could be the raisins, as silver said.Fiona


----------

